# Vacationing Alone



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Has anyone been on a vacation alone? Where did you go, what did you do, and more importantly; how was it? I've been building up a lot of vacation days at work, but I haven't spent any of them because I'm convinced going on a vacation alone would be more nerve-racking than fun.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I took a trip to California last year. It was sort of a nostalgia trip to visit the area I left in 1987. It was nice even though I didn't know anyone in the area anymore. I walked around town, stopped by the place where I used to live and visited a few parks.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I went into rural PA but on the way for two nights I slept in my car in huge hotel parking lots that was lit and well-maintained and safe to park in. I washed up my face and underarms, brushed my teeth, and hair, put on light makeup in a diner or fast food place the next day. I went to a revival in the Amish country, a tent revival of Menonites. I had a friend in the area who lived on a farm there too who wanted to break into the Amish community. The preacher was angry at the group because they were preventing newcomers from coming in and were snobbish. And yes, they were. I got cold stares that looked me up and down from the older women with the head covering white cap. The preacher gave his testimony how he escaped a prison sentence supernaturally but then he degraded the group that was there. I thought that was kind of snobbish too as that didn't seem to take into account the others like me that were there and he also alienated me. These two women with the head covering cap kept giving me dirty looks though the younger women were smiling at me friendly but too friendly. I got anxious and left right before it ended.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm in a similar situation. I've been working full time at my current job for 14 years and I haven't taken any vacation time except for about three days to go on a trip with a few friends a couple years ago. I'd like to travel and see some different areas of the country but I have nobody to take along and no desire to experience those things alone.


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't think I would be able to ever go on vacation somewhere by my lonesome. That would not be relaxing for me at all, lol.

That said I make sure I use my vacation days, but I don't go anywhere. Just stay at home. :stu I worked for those days, and I can do what I like w/ them. Getting paid while not working is the best :boogie


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I never went a long distance by myself. I have always went with family. The last trip I took was out to the Black Hills. I took my mom out there for her birthday. She hadn't been out there since she went out there with her parent's and sister when she was 8 years old. One year I was going to drive her out to California to see her aunt, but she ended up dying before spring. I wanted to drive because I always wanted to see the Rockey Mountains, etc. I was just going to rent a car.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

copper said:


> I never went a long distance by myself. I have always went with family.


That's mostly the way it has been with me. I almost always travel with family. However, it doesn't always feel like a vacation when family is around. It would be nice to leave some of the family stresses behind. Of course when travelling alone there would be a whole set of different stresses.

I think I will have to try a trip alone. It's just a matter of when and where. Unfortunately, I am really poor at planning things ahead of time. And I would have to plan this way ahead of time due to work.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Halcyon Daze said:


> That said I make sure I use my vacation days, but I don't go anywhere. Just stay at home. :stu I worked for those days, and I can do what I like w/ them. Getting paid while not working is the best :boogie


I'm not sure I could do that. I get so few vacation days, and if I didn't plan something out ahead of time I would just sit around doing nothing. Which sounds good in theory, but I'm sure I would regret it afterwards.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I've vacationed alone several times - Alaska, Washington, Oregon, California, Florida, New England. You have more flexibility as a solo traveler. The only problem is eating in a restaurant. That's one reason I prefer to stay in hostels where I have access to a kitchen.

I would love to go to Europe, but it seems so overwhelming and stressful for someone like me. I would rather relax.


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't know that I would call this a vacation, but when I was 22 I drove myself all over the U.S. to ultramarathons. I wasn't alone when I got to the races, but the travelling I did was largely alone. One of the dumbest things I did during that time was sleep at night in rest stops (inside my car). Amazing I didn't get murdered or raped. I am not opposed to vacationing alone but I don't think I'd do it now for safety reasons. It would probably be safer for a guy to do that.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Just curious what people would do/have done when eating alone at a restaurant/cafe?

I suppose if you were on a business trip you could bring a laptop or work with you...do people just bring a book...or are they happy to just sit there by themselves?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Vacationing alone doesn't really appeal to me. I'd rather vacation _with_ someone. Happiness is best when shared.

(Though if I had any sort of a life whatsoever, I may be inclined to go on a vacation by myself - I'd at least know I have something/someone to go back to.)


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a deep love for travel but I am terrified to go alone. I've known people who went to Greece alone for 40 days :um. I had the feeling of everyone knowing I am a foreigner or outsider. Eating alone is something I just can't do. You just have to have a very open mind and a lot of courage but sometimes it's a lot easier to be open in a place you've never been so take a chance.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2008)

I've traveled alone before. I was gone for several days, and I enjoyed it. I plan to travel alone again this year. I would never want to miss seeing a place I want to visit just because I had no one to go with.



> Just curious what people would do/have done when eating alone at a restaurant/cafe?
> 
> I suppose if you were on a business trip you could bring a laptop or work with you...do people just bring a book...or are they happy to just sit there by themselves?


I have no problem eating by myself. Sometimes I'll have something to read, but usually I just sit there and eat. No one pays attention to you (and if they do, so what?)


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I have the same dilemma: want to travel but don't want to go alone. I've been to a couple of places alone, but it wasn't particularly relaxing. I always tend to feel a bit vulnerable in unfamiliar places on my own, so always feel that I need to stay alert and "watch my back". And, in order to eat out alone, you have to feel really comfortable being alone around groups of other people -- which I don't. I've considered joining an organised group holiday, but still haven't got round to it, because the idea of being thrown together with a bunch of strangers and having to "fit in" and "have fun" still seems like an obstacle.


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

rumjungle said:


> Just curious what people would do/have done when eating alone at a restaurant/cafe?
> 
> I suppose if you were on a business trip you could bring a laptop or work with you...do people just bring a book...or are they happy to just sit there by themselves?


I zone out when I eat. Nothing bothers me when I am eating


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

rumjungle said:


> Just curious what people would do/have done when eating alone at a restaurant/cafe?
> 
> I suppose if you were on a business trip you could bring a laptop or work with you...do people just bring a book...or are they happy to just sit there by themselves?


I even feel self-conscious reading in public, so my hands shake and it's too uncomfortable. If it's not an expensive restaurant, then I bring my iPod, but if it is, I'd just people watch and stare at the walls and empty tables and such.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I haven't vacationed alone before but I have traveled alone before. The most significant was before I moved out east to attend school, I went to look at apartments & stayed for a week alone. I enjoyed myself staying at a little hotel & wandered around during the day taking care of business. It wasn't bad but it's not something for everyone, I had an uncle there as well so I did meet him & have dinner at his place one night


----------



## likeOlikeH (Jun 29, 2008)

well, i just went on spring break to Orlando by myself, but i stayed with one of my friends up thee and went out to the parks with her. I drove up and down alone though. i've thought about vacationing alone, but i don't think it would be healthy because i would just psych myself out to death. i can barely handle being alone with my thoughts at home, i cant imagine how it would be out somewhere new and unfamiliar. at least wen im with one other person i'm not constantly thinking about myself, my SA, and a bunch of other stuff that freaks me out.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't think I ever worked at a job long enough to earn vacation hours. On extended day-off periods, I'd just sleep. 

There's plenty of cities I'd love to visit, but I'm too anxious to travel alone. I don't drive, so I fear having to make transport arrangements, booking hotels, etc. I'd just spend the entire time visiting cheap restaurants and porn shops out of a lack for other ideas anyway.


----------



## Dothan (Feb 8, 2009)

well it is not so bad, you will get know a woman or so, because if you are alone you are much more open to people. i find a great girlfriend in holidays but had to get rid of her as I left, wasnt nice.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have never vacationed alone. But I think I could go to certain places alone. I would rather do that then never go anywhere at all.

But I can totally understand someone NOT wanting to do things like that alone.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I decided to travel across the country to go to a concert in Berlin alone. It's tomorrow. Today was the day I realized what I'd done and started freaking out. Yay, me. :fall

I'll let you guys know if I survive or not, I guess...

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

bflygirl said:


> I don't know that I would call this a vacation, but when I was 22 I drove myself all over the U.S. to ultramarathons. I wasn't alone when I got to the races, but the travelling I did was largely alone. One of the dumbest things I did during that time was sleep at night in rest stops (inside my car). Amazing I didn't get murdered or raped. I am not opposed to vacationing alone but I don't think I'd do it now for safety reasons. It would probably be safer for a guy to do that.


That's why I went to a high-quality busy hotel and slept in my car in the parking lot. It was packed with cars and would be all night, nice area and not trashy, and I pulled in when it was dark enough that no one would see me. Then I pulled a comforter over me and hoped for the best - that no one was waiting for me to exit my car. I wouldn't do that again. I am older now and I do have money to sleep in the actual hotel.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll be doing it this summer. I'm studying abroad, but I plan to take at least one free weekend and visit London... by myself. I don't know what I'll do, but I really want to do it.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

bk said:


> Has anyone been on a vacation alone? Where did you go, what did you do, and more importantly; how was it? I've been building up a lot of vacation days at work, but I haven't spent any of them because I'm convinced going on a vacation alone would be more nerve-racking than fun.


Yes, every one of my vacations since I moved away from my parents, and a few before then.

It's alright. Somewhat lonely, but not all that different from being home. Due to the way I structure them I'm forced to have some interaction with people, though, most of which is light/quick, like checking into hotels/motels, air travel, renting a car, and eating out.

- Last summer I went to Minnesota and into a couple Canadian provinces for a vacation.
- In December I drove to see my parents, wandering around all over the place since I had so much time to spare. Ended up going to Sequoia NP, too.
- Two weeks ago I went to Washington for a weekend, flying into SeaTac, renting a car, driving across the Olympic Peninsula into a very remote area, staying at a funky little place near a park, hiking a trail the next morning, driving back, stopping at a hotel, then driving the rest of the way back and catching a plane.

Most aspects are non-social for the types of trips I do, which make them more relaxing. I go to places that are remote, away from people, where I have a minimum of required human interaction, making it a lot more relaxing.



TheRob said:


> I've vacationed alone several times - Alaska, Washington, Oregon, California, Florida, New England. You have more flexibility as a solo traveler. The only problem is eating in a restaurant. That's one reason I prefer to stay in hostels where I have access to a kitchen.


See, I can't do hostels due to the social aspect of them. But I do agree, restaurants are hard, but not as bad as they could be. I've become more accustomed to it, as I would starve if I couldn't eat out alone. At least it doesn't actively bother me anymore, but it took a while to learn to endure them. There are still some that are uncomfortable environments, though.

If the trip coincides with a particularly-bad time for me, I just eat energy bars, freeze-dried foods, MREs, and similar stuff that I can bring with me, instead of braving places that are not designed for lone diners.

If you have the money to burn, sushi is probably the single most lone-diner-friendly food around. Just sit at the bar, fill out the little sheet, eat, pay, and leave. Nobody seems to think eating alone at a sushi bar is odd... The only danger are inquisitive sushi chefs...


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

If I went on vacation alone I'd want to go somewhere where there werent many people. I can't relax when Im surrounded by huge crowds. My dream is to go hiking somewhere in a mountain range for a few days, alone or with someone else.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I want to go to northern Europe (Scandinavia/UK) most of which I'll probably travel alone. But I'm also interested in some Canadian history so I was thinking I might travel alone to Canada and work there for awhile. Not sure which continent to hit first.


----------



## justme61 (Feb 12, 2010)

*vacationing alone*

I am a 48 year old divorced and single female, and considering taking a vacation alone. My friends tell me I should not go on vacation alone. I personally think it would be wonderful, to get in my car and drive halfway across the United States to Florida. I was there once but it was business and didn't really see much. I just want to get away and do what I want when I want, is that so wrong?


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I vacationed solo in Florida last year. There is nothing wrong with sitting on the beach by yourself, catching some rays.


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

I've never taken a vacation by myself but if I had the chance it would be to Costa Rica on a fishing trip.....


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ive never vacationed alone. I've never been much of a vacationer. I tend to use days off to do large projects. Right now if I vacationed alone I would feel lonely and want to get back to my family so it wouldnt be very fun.

If I were single and didn't have a family to get back to I would probably do something that involved one of my hobbies. It would probably be somehwere peaceful and quiet without many people. Something like kayaking, camping, fishing, etc.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

I've not vacationed alone. I can hardly imagine. I am, however, considering traveling alone. I'd like to travel some portion of South America or Central America. Hopefully, I would meet people along the way who won't simply rape, take my money, or kidnap me.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I went to Maui Alone last November. Had a great time!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I went to Vegas last year by myself. It was boring alone.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

I would love to travel by myself, it is one of my dreams! I am only 21 so I have not had the opportunity yet. Just bring a book with you when you eat. People eat alone all the time. Not so much at nicer places for dinner, but you can always find places to eat where it is not unusual to eat by yourself. If anyone asks, just say that you are a writer working on your first big novel...


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, since I last posted in this thread (almost a year ago), I've traveled by myself in Europe. I had a great time!


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

solasum said:


> Well, since I last posted in this thread (almost a year ago), I've traveled by myself in Europe. I had a great time!


Very cool.

I don't think I'd have enough guts to go overseas by myself but I have always wanted to just pack my bags and my car and a map and just drive.... without planning anything out, and just travel around the country for a few weeks. Explore on my own, and go see places that I have always wanted to but have yet to.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm up for it. At the end of the year, I think I might go check out Japan and a bit of Northern China by myself. I'm not one that needs to share experiences, and I hate tour groups/Contiki sp? I'd get a lot out of just going to places, by myself, at my own pace. 

It's only the nights that will probably suck. Going out at night drinking/dining alone would just be horrible (even though I'd love to with someone else), so I'd probably be couped up in my hotel or an internet cafe thinking "why did I come alone?"


----------



## CCS (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm planning on it next year. Not because I don't want anyone to go with me but because no one has interest in what I'm going for. I might try to round up some people with a slight interest though just for fun.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

liarsclub said:


> ^Hey, good for you! That's great. You even managed to have a good time. How did you manage to deal with the language barriers? When I've traveled to Europe I often made others deal with that.


Well, I spoke French in France and Belgium (Luxembourg's a different story). But I spent a day in Germany, which was admittedly kind of uncomfortable. I just tried using whatever German I knew (little more than one, please, thank you, hello).


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I would love to go camping/backpacking alone in the lake district or something. I would do it now but I live with my parents and if I said I was going to they would think I was wierd, try and stop me etc. If I lived in a flat alone or something and took a weekend off I could just do it and enjoy it.


----------



## Ruckus (Jul 12, 2011)

*My experience.*

I have vacationed alone and had a very good time. Ironically, despite my S.A.D., I have spent the last 12 years as a bartender. Once I get behind the bar, I become a completely different person - as though I am an actor on a stage. But I still find it difficult to get people interested in joining me on vacation, and have never been asked to join anyone on theirs. So I go alone. I have a 2007 Honda Ruckus. A great 49cc scooter. Top speed 40 mph. Fuel economy 110 mpg. It gives all the reason in the world to avoid the freeways and actually SEE the nation. I have so much fun that I have come to prefer vacationing alone. I can be selfish. So can you. The last vacation I took with someone, I spent 9 hours in the Mall of America ( I loathe shopping ) and 20 minutes in the Badlands ( I LOVE history and geology ). As a result, my vacation experience sucked! Big time! Never again.
Also, I have been kayaking with companies that put together groups with guides and equipment. Twice I have been on the north side of Lake Superior, floating in water so clean you can drink straight from the lake. And being with people that were likely never to see me again, I could behave like someone I was not. It was fun! Lots of fun!
Good luck to all of that choose to do this. To compound the fun, keep your plans at a minimum and let the road take you where it will.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I've been on a few holidays by myself and they were a mixed bag. When you're in some big, exciting city it's really interesting, but night times are not so great. Of course having SA I'm not one to go to a bar or club at any time, let alone by myself, so I usually just hung out in my hotel or went for a walk. It does get lonely. That's why most of the time when I have travelled alone I've joined a group tour, it really is quite fun _if_ the people on your tour are cool, and there usually is at least one or two people you'll click with and that's all you need. But yeah, overall I think I would prefer travelling with someone else I enjoy spending time with, it's just more fun... all the more reason to find me some friends because there is nothing more fun than travelling the world imo.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Thanks for all your advice! 
I have decided to fly to europe in 9 days for a 10 day solo trip


----------

